# Diodo rectificador



## k1105 (Jun 22, 2010)

Que tal, tengo una fuente de alimentacion de una pc uno de los diodos rectificadores fallo con el numero RL 207 HG lo estube buscando y no lo tienen o no lo manejan, ¿con cual podria reemplazar el diodo? saludos gracias


----------



## lubeck (Jun 22, 2010)

Segun lo que vi y segun mi opinion...

es de 1000v 2.A

podrias ir a tu tienda de electronica preferida y pedirlo asi 1000v 2 amperes

y  si te ponen cara de What?????

pide un 1N5408

saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 22, 2010)

¿ Bienvenido al Foro !

Aparentemente es un rectificador de 2 Amp. y 1000 V

http://www.rectron.com/data_sheets/rl201-rl207.pdf

http://www.fairchildsemi.com/ds/1N/1N5406.pdf

1N5408  

Saludos !


----------

